# naked family bed



## etv78 (Aug 16, 2007)

No issues, just curious if anyone does. I'm a nude sleeper (have been for years) ds and dds do, and Ashley sleeps in an unbuttoned nightshirt.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

its dd and me. dd all the time. me sometimes.

and its not just sleeping time either. other times too.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

we'd have a very wet bed if we all slept nekkid (between me leaking and dd, well, leaking).







But dh and I sleep in just our underwear and dd sleeps in just a diaper now that it's warming up.

It's funny, tho - before I got pregnant i always slept in the nude (dh has always worn boxers and socks), but once I hit the 2nd trimester I _had_ to have a nightgown on.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, we do. Not always, like I might not take off pajamas I put on previously or if it's cold or something.

As for leaking, we have a waterproof pad for that. We're pretty consistent with ECing at night though so the real moisture issue is Lina's head sweating and making a icky cold spot.







:


----------



## peachopotamus (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
its dd and me. dd all the time. me sometimes.

and its not just sleeping time either. other times too.









:

unless I fall asleep before I get my clothes off. DS is swaddled and DD is always naked when were home. DH may or may not wear underwear.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

DH tends to wear underwear, but I think it's just to reduce the chance of getting a small foot tangled in his testicles.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

deleted


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treasuremapper* 
Reason: i do not want to participate on this thread

ah, but why not?

I could never see _this_ one turning negative..









so, to answer the question, we alternate







I prefer to have jammas and my partner prefers to be nekkid, though not so much when the older kids are in bed







. I usually end up without a shirt (due to a fondling babe) and I occasionally have to strip down due to a diaper leak..

bottom line, if it stops working we change it. everyone in our bed must be comfortable with the sleeping arrangements and, lately, nudity doesn't fit in as much.. I also worry about cps catching wind- it's bad enough [for them] that we don't vax, don't do pediatricians, do co-sleep, do UP/UC, eat vegan, et cetera.. They don't need us sleeping nekkid too


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

it's bad enough [for them] that we don't vax, don't do pediatricians, do co-sleep, do UP/UC, eat vegan, et cetera.. They don't need us sleeping nekkid too
how considerate of you!! Thats funny...

we all sleep naked usually, except for me and baby who sometimes wear a shirt. we ec at night, so everything stays dry and i don't like having to figure out how to get pants on and off of the baby while both of us are half asleep...
dp is adamant about himself sleeping naked; always has been. i wonder if that will change as dd gets a little older (she is one today!) or what.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiesk* 
how considerate of you!!











and







: to your little lovey!


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

we're naked sleepers too. except for DD. she refuses to be under the covers so i put her in jammies every night. it works out, because we don't get feet in uncomfortable places.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynn08* 
It's funny, tho - before I got pregnant i always slept in the nude (dh has always worn boxers and socks), but once I hit the 2nd trimester I _had_ to have a nightgown on.









Haha it's the opposite for me. I always wanted a nightgown and a snuggly blanket. Now I wear next to nothing.

DH meanwhile, must have night-time diabetes or something.







Not kidding you, he wears boxers, fleece pants, a t-shirt and a fleece sweatshirt to bed. And he wants the heater running at 70 through the night.

So if you peeked into our room one night, you'd see DH, shivering under his blanket and 2 layers of clothing, then me and DD on the other side, half naked and sweating.

And this from the guy who wears summer clothes and sandals outside during winter....


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

Dh is naked, I've had a long sleeved shirt on due to it being cold and not being able to pull the covers up to my chin, and DD has a diaper and either a long/short sleeved shirt also due to it being cold. As soon as it warms up I'm sure it will be down to just the diaper on DD. I love being able to feel my loved ones' skin and in a completely non-sexual way, just want to make that clear. I think we're pretty touch deprived today and especially bare skin touch deprived, so it's nice to have that all night long. As soon as it's not comfortable anymore we'll change it, but for now I'm loving it.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

DH sleeps nekkid. DD sleeps with pullup and t-shirt when cold. For me, it's totally dependent on the weather. When it's cold I wear a nightie, when it's hot I wear nothing.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

The kids dont sleep naked because they pee at night.. lol. however mike and I do sleep naked.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

While breastfeeding I always found it harder to sleep with clothes ON rather than without... though at the time their father worked third shift so it was just me and the baby(s) in bed... adding his body temperature in (and scratchy body fur) was guaranteed to get me to thrown on at least a big shirt. Hate sticking to other peoples bodies... lol... especially hairy ones.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I have just one question for everyone who sleeps naked...how the heck do you stop your skin from sticking/rubbing against itself?







In the winter, I get a horrible rash behind my knees & on my inner thighs if I don't wear pants (think it's from trying to curl up to get warm). In summer, everything sticks together & drives me insane.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I sleep with PJs on because I get cold and also to protect my boobs from night-twiddling, but I don't have a problem with nudie cosleeping families.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
I have just one question for everyone who sleeps naked...how the heck do you stop your skin from sticking/rubbing against itself?







In the winter, I get a horrible rash behind my knees & on my inner thighs if I don't wear pants (think it's from trying to curl up to get warm). In summer, everything sticks together & drives me insane.

I just don't. If I did, I'd be in pajamas. Just like I wear socks to bed when my feet are rough and wear pajamas when I'm cold.








I've slept with just a hat on before because I was cold, and the hat made the difference.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 







I've slept with just a hat on before because I was cold, and the hat made the difference.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *etv78* 
No issues, just curious if anyone does. I'm a nude sleeper (have been for years) ds and dds do, and Ashley sleeps in an unbuttoned nightshirt.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
The kids dont sleep naked because they pee at night.

Alma's answer is mine. They both wear diapers to bed.
Other than that, they're naked. If it's a tad cold, or if we just bathed prior to bedtime and Sophia's hair isn't dry yet, I put a long sleeve shirt on her for bed.

My husband and I always sleep naked.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
I have just one question for everyone who sleeps naked...how the heck do you stop your skin from sticking/rubbing against itself?

No matter the weather outside, I like a cool bedroom. I have a box fan blowing toward the bed all year long, partly for white noise, mostly to keep it cool in there. I cannot sleep when it's too warm.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

We have fans in the room too so we dont sweat at night or get sticky. If we did, we wouldnt sleep naked!


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

This changes up depending on weather for us. Though I pretty much always have a shirt on because I am completely psycho about twiddling. Don't touch my freakin nipples.

And I avoid rash between my legs by sleeping with a pillow between my thighs.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

The toddler wears a dipe at night and a shirt in the winter since she doesn't stay tucked in the covers but everyone else prefers to wear nothing to bed. My 6y old flat out refuses to wear clothes to bed, she hates them.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
I have just one question for everyone who sleeps naked...how the heck do you stop your skin from sticking/rubbing against itself?







In the winter, I get a horrible rash behind my knees & on my inner thighs if I don't wear pants (think it's from trying to curl up to get warm). In summer, everything sticks together & drives me insane.

Ugh, no kidding. Also, DS's claws have a tendency to scratch sensitive areas. So I don't generally sleep naked. I absolutely cannot wear socks to bed though, so my feet are always naked.

DH wears a sweatshirt and then complains that he's hot.


----------



## AVeryGoodYear (Mar 31, 2009)

Husband sleeps naked usually, daughter in a sleeper gown, and I always wear a nursing bra. Whatever works for each of us!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I cannot sleep with clothing on, though I do wear undies some nights. Anything additional is way too restrictive and uncomfortable for me.

My youngest usually just wears a diaper, though sometimes I'll dress him in jammies. DH varies -- may be boxers/underwear, or what he wore for the day if he's so exhausted that he lays down and passes out.

We have a ceiling fan on every night and the A/C in the summer; heat on if it's cold. I'm big on it being a comfortable temperature w/o the need for clothing since I obviously have a big problem sleeping w/any on and would prefer to wear a minimal amount around the house-- but we don't have much for curtains and have a lot of big windows.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

We're transitioning DD (almost three) into her own bed now but when we were cosleeping, she was usually in just a diaper. DH always sleeps naked, and I only started wearning clothes after I weaned her.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 







I've slept with just a hat on before because I was cold, and the hat made the difference.










But it is very true though, if I am cold (day or night, summer or winter) I just put on my favorite, wool hat, and I'm not cold anymore.


----------



## jt'smum (Apr 13, 2004)

No clothes here. DD is a totally nudey butt...Almost always has been. I start with a tank on and end up nude. I have often woken with feet everywhere so to speak. LOL! When I was pregnant had to wear bottoms not sure why


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
No matter the weather outside, I like a cool bedroom. I have a box fan blowing toward the bed all year long, partly for white noise, mostly to keep it cool in there. I cannot sleep when it's too warm.

Man, I wish that would help here. Our apartment is always at least 10 degrees C warmer than it is outside. Even having fans on 24/7 just moves the hot air around in the summer.


----------



## missjessicajames (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smithie* 
DH tends to wear underwear, but I think it's just to reduce the chance of getting a small foot tangled in his testicles.

You just made me laugh so hard I had juice come out my nose!!!


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Not us. DH has to wear a tshirt and shorts/pants to bed- he turns the sheets yellow if he doesn't. Actually he turns them yellow anyway just not in the first night. Odd.

And I CANNOT sleep naked. I have been paranoid since early childhood about a having a house fire and having to run out in the street naked.

And DD, when I bring her into bed with us, is 8 weeks old so always diapered.


----------

